# So worried. need prayers



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

My daughter has contracted COVID-19. Would be so thankful for your prayers. Her name is Catherine.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. Had she been vaccinated? I will pray for you and Catherine.


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

No. She worried about getting it because of her health. She is asthmatic and has a few other problems.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Prayers


----------



## miss Jenny (Nov 23, 2013)

Will be praying for Catherine! God bless all of your loved ones!!


----------



## miss Jenny (Nov 23, 2013)

Will be praying for Catherine! God bless all of your loved ones!!


----------



## Lovetoknittwo (Oct 26, 2013)

Prayers for Catherine????????????????????????


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

So sorry for Catherine, I pray that the Good Lord will heal her swiftly and well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Father we are lifting up Catherine to You right now for healing. I pray for Grapejam to have the Peace that only comes from you. We pray to the Son Jesus and give Him the praise for He is Worthy. Amen.
XX


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I will include Catherine in my nightly prayers until you let us know she is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I’m sorry for your daughter, I’ll be praying for her.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Many prayers for Catherine


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father we are lifting up Catherine to You right now for healing. I pray for Grapejam to have the Peace that only comes from you. We pray to the Son Jesus and give Him the praise for He is Worthy. Amen.
> XX


Yes????


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Sending prayers


----------



## greatgrannie70 (Oct 12, 2019)

Prayers going out to her


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Prayers


----------



## franknitter3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Praying for Covid not to affect her lungs or giving her the clotting or brain fog and other symptoms, and that her fatigue will be just enough to give her rest. I pray for the doctors and other medical persons attending to her, and that she will recover taste, smell and be healed in Jesus' name.


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Prayers to you. 
Treatments have improved so much, be of good hope.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

positive thoughts and prayers for Catherine


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Dear Lord

Please wrap a healing blessing upon Catherine to be strengthened to fight her battle against Covid & give her all the good health she needs to fight this disease & be well again soon.???????????????????? Amen.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Prayers for the=Lord God to breath the breath of life in to her lungs, this wretched disease is not giving up but neither are we. Please let us know how Catherine gets on x


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

A heartfelt get well. I,ve been reading all the latest on Covid. One study showed there were less hospitalizations when the zinc blood level was higher. A multivitamin should do the trick to get that concentration. And many prayers.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Prayers for your daughter ????????


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Just said a prayer for Catherine.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

GrapeJam said:


> My daughter has contracted COVID-19. Would be so thankful for your prayers. Her name is Catherine.


Just remember that many, many people who contract COVID-19 have no long-lasting nor serious symptoms. I know a husband/wife who are nearing 70, recently had COVID, felt "flu-ish" for a few days, recovered fairly quickly but remained in quarantine for 14 days.
Of course, the issue with your daughter is that she has asthma.....and yes, her respiratory status bears close observation. Certainly have her see a doctor if needed....as you well know, it can quickly become more serious.
My prayer is that Catherine will recover quickly without any serious issues. Keeping you both in prayer.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

God, please bless Catherine, with your super-powers, as she overcomes this dreaded disease.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

I pray for healing for Catherine and peace for you.


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

,prayers for complete healing. May she recovery quickly. Hugs for all of you


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

GrapeJam said:


> No. She worried about getting it because of her health. She is asthmatic and has a few other problems.


Oh no, because of her asthma she should have gotten the vaccine..how sad. I am sending blessings and light.


----------



## marimont (Aug 11, 2016)

GrapeJam said:


> My daughter has contracted COVID-19.
> Would be so thankful for your prayers. Her name is Catherine.


Thank you for her name. Will pray.


----------



## Elena6565 (Feb 8, 2019)

Save the Lord. I wish a speedy recovery.


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

Oh no! How scary for you and your daughter, I will send prayers


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Prayers for Catherine and her family.


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Prayers going out


----------



## gertysburg (Apr 3, 2017)

Lord please place a hedge of protection around this family. Give them Joy Father, for in your joy we have strength! In the name of Jesus I pray


----------



## gertysburg (Apr 3, 2017)

Lord please place a hedge of protection around this family. Give them Joy Father, for in your joy we have strength! In the name of Jesus I pray


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Prayers sent for her.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Prayers are on their way for Catherine.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Praying for Catherine.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I will keep Catherine in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RenegadeJane (Dec 4, 2015)

Praying healing for Catherine


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

So sorry to hear about this. I am sending prayers her way.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Prayers ????????????????????????


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

Prayers.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Keeping your daughter in my prayers.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Praying now


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Sending prayers!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Prayers for Catherine.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sending prayers.


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

Prayers for you all!!


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

People with asthma were given priority to get the vaccine to help protect them. 

“To protect yourself from coronavirus infection and to lower your risk of severe symptoms if you do become infected, it’s important for people with asthma to get the COVID-19 vaccine when eligible. “It is important for everyone to receive a COVID-19 vaccine as soon as they are eligible, as this is the best path towards preventing severe illness,” Dr. Stukus says.”


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry for Catherine, praying for her. More the reason to get the shot, people with breathing problems have a harder time with COVID as it attacks the lungs!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers sent. My daughter had covid, and although she was very sick, she seems fine now. It's very scary; I feel for you. Keep the faith and she will be fine.


----------



## PriscillaWalker (Jun 12, 2017)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father we are lifting up Catherine to You right now for healing. I pray for Grapejam to have the Peace that only comes from you. We pray to the Son Jesus and give Him the praise for He is Worthy. Amen.
> XX


Yes, AMEN.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

I am praying for you and Catherine.


----------

